# Hypocrisy at its finest!



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

DA Rachael Rollins Cut Off And Threatened Woman, Used Blue Lights To Go Through Red Light In State Vehicle While Leaving Mall On Christmas Eve According To Boston Police Report - TB Daily News

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Victim is worried about encountering law enforcement because she made a complaint? If she gets stopped by any Boston cops it’s only because they want to shake her hand. ....They can’t stand Rollins!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone hear her BS excuses of the Howie Carr show? Rich.
Lelling’s replacement isn’t fit to fill his gas tank.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The plot thickens:


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wonder if anyone will pull the BRIC cameras in the area or the traffic ones at the intersection. Doubt she’s attended an EVOC course and can only imagine what else has occurred with that vehicle that wasn’t reported.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

D.A. Rollins Erratic and Possibly Criminal Behavior Leads to Scrutiny by Press and Public

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Look now, she's mad important and has shit to do.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

This whole thing is racist AND sexist.........Oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't believe she has the powers to enforce chapter 90, its like the FBI pulling you over for a broken tail light.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

trueblue said:


> Victim is worried about encountering law enforcement because she made a complaint? If she gets stopped by any Boston cops it's only because they want to shake her hand. ....They can't stand Rollins!!


Hopefully her hometown PD does the right thing and hot sheets her address. 
I'll bet anything she'll be harassed by Rollins' "activists".


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

“...large and dark...” So a black guy showed her his dick and she was afraid? 
Dude must be a LEGEND.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This bitch is on drugs. But that was clear when she released her do not prosecute list.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Is negligent operation on the do not prosecute list ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

j809 said:


> Is negligent operation on the do not prosecute list ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If'n she do it, yes.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

New Footage Of D.A. Rollins Melting down Furthers Questions on Fitness to Hold Office

Only matter of time before the race card was pulled...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Would that be from the center of the brain where the superior melanin is stored..?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If I were the powers that be at Fox, I would have played her game and sent a black producer and photographer. Something tells me that Ms. Rollins would have some names for them that most white people wouldn't even dream of calling a black person.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Rachael Rollins Chooses Not To Prosecute 9 Criminal Charges That Her Siblings Committed, 3-Time Felon Brother Released From Prison Shortly After Drug Arrest And Election - TB Daily News

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like she's trying to make the Bulgers look like amateurs.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Defund the DA!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

DEMILITARIZE THE DA!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> DEMILITARIZE THE DA!


On that note...I wonder how demoralized all her ADAs are.


----------



## northshorepi (Jun 13, 2011)

To all my Suffolk County friends, no worries, Biden will fast track her to US Attorney. As long as she can bury the minor parking lot mishap on Christmas Eve.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

northshorepi said:


> To all my Suffolk County friends, no worries, Biden will fast track her to US Attorney. As long as she can bury the minor parking lot mishap on Christmas Eve.


Maura Healy might even be better!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Boston Police Are Sitting Outside Of Ayanna Pressley's House In Hyde Park After She Requested Full Time Detail Despite Calling For Defunding The Police

She doesn't deserve her own thread but thought I'd toss this in here...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I hope they are peeing on her begonias.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USAF286 said:


> Boston Police Are Sitting Outside Of Ayanna Pressley's House In Hyde Park After She Requested Full Time Detail Despite Calling For Defunding The Police
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....DEFUND THE POLICE....who AREN'T Sitting in front of my house!


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

At least one of the cars is an SPO from a private company. If she wants protection so badly, and hates the police so much, she should be forced to spend her own money on private security. There’s no reason for BPD to be guarding her.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

She no good


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

Hypocrisy is showing up a bit lately! I consider myself a moderate, and not registered with a party, but I'm glad I voted almost all red this time around. I voted for the "Ds" who serve my town who actually voted down the BS reform bill


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't worry the AG has launched a "probe" into the incident. I'm sure it will be thorough and unbiased, I mean she has plenty of time now that she's not wasting taxpayer $$ suing Trump...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

She's a sitting fed congresswoman. Let some MP's or U.S. Marshals guard her federal butt.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Put this guy on the job!
Town GIF | Gfycat


----------

